# 6061 Alu vs. 7000 Aluminium Zaskar vs. Avalanche



## cacau (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo

hier mal eine kleine technische Frage! kann mir jemand genau sagen worin der unterschied zwischen 7000 (avalanche) und 6061 (zaskar) Aluminium besteht?


----------



## kingmoe (22. Juni 2007)

Kleiner Hinweis, du bist ja noch recht neu hier: Über die Suchfunktion solltest du zu dem Thema was finden, es gab hier fast alles schon einmal  

Kurze Antwort: 6061 ist die "stabilere" Legierung, muss aber nach dem Schweißen länger wärmebehandelt werden (ab in den Ofen). Damit nimmt man dem Material die Spannungen, die beim Schweißen entstehen.
7000er Legierungen werden z.T. auch ausgebacken, es dauert aber wohl nicht so lange und könnte auch - bei genug Lagerungszeit - ganz entfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cacau (22. Juni 2007)

Danke schonmal für die info! ich habe aber leider echt noch nix anderes zu dem thema gefunden hier!


----------



## kingmoe (22. Juni 2007)

cacau schrieb:


> ...ich habe aber leider echt noch nix anderes zu dem thema gefunden hier!



Das kann schon sein, die SuFu ist nicht die beste.


----------

